
Y Combinator Video Call - willpark
Does anyone have any advice on what to expect from a Y Combinator video call? Any knowledge at all would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
======
jainaayush05
I got an email from YC for a video call with Dalton Caldwell. It was a very
crisp 10 min call. Dalton had already gone through our application and was
aware of what we are trying to build. He had very specific questions.My
advice: Don't try to pitch anything to them and stick to what they are
asking.Try to be very clear in your answers

------
matdehaast
For the last session of YC, we had a video call with Paul Buchheit.

How was it? INTENSE! He was very direct and to the point, think rapid fire.
Questions centred around our business model and product. How many users we had
and revenue. One big question he pushed us on is "How will we be a $10 Billion
company?"

Good luck to you all

~~~
matdehaast
I should probably add, we did not make it past this round.

------
crazymao
We were invited as well, if anyone had one of these before and can give any
insight into what they ask that would be very helpful.

------
bhatiabhi
My team and I have been invited for a video call. But not sure, what is the
purpose.

------
ewe
Same here! Please someone share they experience

